# 2018 SS parts swap thread.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Old thread is 7 years old, hard to read, and mostly out of date. Let's start fresh.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Have:
21 tooth fixed disc cog 3/32 Problem Solvers brand. This turns any disc hub into a fixed gear hub!
Surly 3/32 21 tooth SS cog
Brand new Shimano Zee 36 tooth 104 bcd chainring
Truvativ Roleur 5 bolt 172.5 Crankset with BB for cross/road/fixie
Dark Cycles 104 BCD bashring silver/black with sweet old school flame cutouts
Cheap 1/8" fixed cog 
MRP 104 Bashring silver kind of beat up but functional

PM for pics

Want:
Sweet bells that go ding-ding for my bikes
Frame Bags of different sizes
Quality mechanical disc brake set BB7 or similar/better
Front fork rear 135mm QR spaced non-offset
Whatcha got?


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

Have - 
Chris King 20T Stainless Cog
XT Crank, 180mm w/ Surly 32T Stainless Chainring
North Shore Billet 30T x 88mm Chainring

Want
Rad Single Speed Jersey (Large)
Chris King 16T Stainless Cog


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have:

Kore Mega handlebar 31.8mm, cut to about 725mm wide, 20mm rise, black

want:
130 BCD 38t chainring


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have: 2015 Traitor Crusade singlespeed cyclocross bike. Bright-ass green. https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=115944

Might trade for a medium Karate Monkey, 2015 or newer. Frameset and/or parts.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Nevermind, that went fast.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Have: 
HBC ti 24t SS cog. Light wear -- ridden a few times 5+ years ago. Many years of life left.
A couple of random wheels.

Want:
WTB Vigo saddles in new or very good condition.
V-brake compatible brake levers with carbon blades.

Contact: mike dot curiak at gmail

Thanks!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have:
Raceface direct mount 32t round ring

Want
DM 34t ring to fit Raceface cinch cranks

Have:
31.6x367 Thomson Elite post, black, zero offset


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Have:
- BB7 brakes with gold Avid levers
- Various brake rotors
- Salsa Bell Lap 2 Drop Bars, 26 mm clamp
- 27.5x3.0 Nobby Nic, Pacestar compound. New in box.
- On One Fleegle Pro bars, polished


Want: 
- Carbon rigid fork - either 27.5+ with ~420 A-C and QR axle or 29+ with ~510 A-C and 110x15 axle
- Front Road mechanical disc brake caliper OR drop bar front brake lever for V-brakes
-29er/700c disc front wheel


----------



## slomoto (Aug 30, 2007)

looking for a set of ss drop outs for a 2015 Intense Hard Eddie


----------



## IL8APEX (Apr 24, 2017)

@FRS1661 - I have a Nashbar carbon fork that might fit your needs... 100mm, QR, 1 1/8" steerer 7.5" long, Axle to bottom of steerer measures at 475mm. Crazy light!

I also have:
Nashbar aluminum handlebars, not much sweep, 31.8mm dia., 720mm wide.
Deda Zero1 Stem, forged aluminum, 31.8mm dia., 110mm long, 8deg rise/drop.

I want:
Pedals with clips and platforms. Whatcha got?

-Tom


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

IL8APEX said:


> @FRS1661 - I have a Nashbar carbon fork that might fit your needs... 100mm, QR, 1 1/8" steerer 7.5" long, Axle to bottom of steerer measures at 475mm. Crazy light!
> 
> -Tom


No thanks! In QR I need a shorter fork (~420mm) or a longer fork in 110x15.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Frs1661 said:


> No thanks! In QR I need a shorter fork (~420mm) or a longer fork in 110x15.


I've got an eXotic 425mm A-C Carbon fork that will definitely fit 27.5" wheels. It came on a gravel bike I picked up that runs 27.5x47mm tires and there was a ton of clearance with that setup. I just wanted something longer. It's just collecting dust on my work bench if you're interested.


----------



## Tfree (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a pretty much new Phil Wood Eccentric BB that I took off my ritchey. Please let me know if you would be interested in it


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

long gone


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Have: Vassago Jabberwocky in really good shape, tan, version with track ends.

Want: 29er SS wheels with 142 x 12 rear axle (or able to convert).


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> I've got an eXotic 425mm A-C Carbon fork that will definitely fit 27.5" wheels. It came on a gravel bike I picked up that runs 27.5x47mm tires and there was a ton of clearance with that setup. I just wanted something longer. It's just collecting dust on my work bench if you're interested.


PM sent!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking for old school xtr 970 or 980 triple crankset or arms. Let me help you clean out the parts bin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I managed to break part of the spider off this crankset, so you can't safely use 104 BCD rings on it. However, it's a 2x crankset so the small ring holes (64BCD?) are still fine. If you want a crankset that will only be used with a tiny ring, you can have these for a nominal price. Fat bike? Cargo bike?

No BB, 170mm arms, made for 68/73mm bottom brackets.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mack_turtle said:


> Have:
> Brand new Surly Karate Monkey fork. 15x110 axle, lots of braze-ons for doodads. Never used, installed, or cut. Black.


Hey Mack, that fork has an untapered 1-1/8" steerer, right? Thx.
=sParty


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Hey Mack, that fork has an untapered 1-1/8" steerer, right? Thx.
> =sParty


Indeed, straight 1-1/8" steerer.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mack_turtle said:


> Indeed, straight 1-1/8" steerer.


Okay then, it's not for me. Thanks.
=sParty


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

:madman:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Mack, I saw this and maybe you all can work out a deal.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Needed: BMX front loading stem, 1-1/8 steerer.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

OneBadWagon said:


> Needed: BMX front loading stem, 1-1/8 steerer.


What size steerer clamp? I have one of these collecting dust: https://www.amazon.com/Origin8-Fix8-Stem/dp/B00T6OW94Q


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

All BMX handlebars use a 22.2mm clamp.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> All BMX handlebars use a 22.2mm clamp.


I know that's the traditional standard, but I've seen 25.4mm bars coming out from a few companies (We The People for example), for "adult" BMX type bikes, so I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah, I am old and out of touch!


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> Ah, I am old and out of touch!


I hear that. I only knew from part hunting for a bike I was working on for a friend's kid.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking for Smart trainer 
Maxxis Ikon or Ardent 2.3 or 2.4
Whiskey or Niner tapered fork 15mm axle

Have Stans SS hub
Suntour Raidon fork
Giant xc-1 wheelset


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Rod said:


> Still looking for an xt 770 crankset or other 104 bcd crankset
> Smart trainer
> 104 bcd chainring 32 and 34
> 
> ...


Sent a PM to you.


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

Have: 2 almost new Surly Knard 29 x 3.0 27tpi wirebead tires.

Want: Rear Shimano XT hydraulic brake.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

If anyone is in the UK I have the following for the cost of postage. Don't need anything currently but hope for good karma in return  ?

Velosolo 32T ring. Really nice quality ring and very little use









KCNC Arrow Stem (90mm, -17, OS, little use) and Syntace F109 stem (110mm, +/-6, OS, little use)










Blackspire Stinger, can be used as a BB tensioner. Fitted and used in the workstand only.










2x CB cleats, new










Shock pump. Can be sent anonymously if you don't want to reveal you haven't MTFU and run rigid on your SS


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Additions to the have list and clarification to my wants list: 

Have:
- BB7 brakes with gold Avid levers
- Various brake rotors
- Salsa Bell Lap 2 Drop Bars, 26 mm clamp

- On One Fleegle Pro bars, polished 17* sweep, 660 wide, 25.4 clamp
- Bontrager Riser bar 750 wide x 15 mm rise. 9 deg sweep, 31.8 clamp


Want:
- Carbon rigid fork with ~420 A-C and QR axle 
- Rigid fork: 29+ with ~510 A-C and 110x15 axle
- Front Road mechanical disc brake caliper OR drop bar front brake lever for V-brakes
- 29er/700c disc front wheel


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a disc front wheel: https://bigwheeldeals.blogspot.com/2017/06/misc-29-or-monstercross-wheelset-for.html

Send me an email and let's figure something out: mike.curiak at gmail.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

gone


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I am thinking of trading my Matt Chester Utilitiman (26"/Vbrake) frameset for something more modern, i.e. 29" XC and handbuildt. Of course still for one gear  Maybe someone is interested?

Still not sure if its a good idea or I rather should wait a while and just buy another frame...

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a WTB Rocket V in 142mm. The wrong size showed up and it's too big. In perfect condition. It was on my gravel ride. Id love to swap for exact same seat in 127mm size.

Also looking for 5-bolt 36 or 38T chaingrind for my old school Race Face cranks on the gravel but I know those are rare.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

caemis said:


> Hi, I am thinking of trading my Matt Chester Utilitiman (26"/Vbrake) frameset for something more modern, i.e. 29" XC and handbuildt. Of course still for one gear  Maybe someone is interested?
> 
> Still not sure if its a good idea or I rather should wait a while and just buy another frame...
> 
> ...


I looked at trading in/selling my cherry Utilitiman but there's not much money in it at this point. I ended up putting flat pedals on it for tooling around town.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

have: DT swiss 240 bolt on SS hub, matching front in RWS configuration. both 32 spoke centerlock and very convertible.
want: some kind of boost SS specific hub
30.9 dropper post?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a ritchey WCS full carbon 29er fork with 7 1/4" steerer remaining also


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

AlexCuse said:


> I have a ritchey WCS full carbon 29er fork with 7 1/4" steerer remaining also


What are you looking to trade for it?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> What are you looking to trade for it?


Sorry meant as an addition to post above. Complete list:

have: 
-DT swiss 240 bolt on SS hub, matching front in RWS configuration. both 32 spoke centerlock and very convertible.
-Ritchey WCS full carbon 29er fork with 7 1/4" steerer

want: 
-some kind of boost SS specific hub
--maybe a nice high engagement geared boost hub
-30.9 dropper post?


----------



## jake2185 (May 31, 2010)

Have:

SS specific, Bontrager RXL scandium rear wheel w/ Bontrager branded DT Swiss 240 hub, 135QR, white spokes. 29”. Can be converted to 142 with the DT axle kit. Excellent condition. 

Niner RDO stem, moondust color, 90mm. Nice. 

A few QR wheelsets. WTB Laserdisc 29s and Bontrager SSR with Deore hubs. 

29” Bontrager race TLR front wheel QR

Roval Control AL 29” rear wheel. 142. Specialized hub 

Extra-lite Brake set. No pads or pad holders though. 

Avid Speed Dial Ti V-brake lever set. 

Want:
29” XC tire pairs, 2.25-2.4”. Schwalbe, Maxxis.

Crank bros Egg beaters or Candy’s 

Specialized Phenom saddles

160 rotor pair

Willing to entertain any other trade offers. 

Jake dot broadway at gmail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Have: Hope Pro4 135mm bolt-on SS/trials rear hub, Blue, 32h, 88 POE, excellent condition, original box included. Used one season on a cross bike.

Want: bike stuff. 180 cranks, high engagement hubs, King headset?, XL frames.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Have: 

- ENO crankset square taper, Silver 175mm arms, Couple chainrings - probably one that works for you
- DT Swiss 240 bolt on singlespeed hub 32 hole centerlock (can be converted to 142mm)

Want: 

- Boost singlespeed specific hub (may be open to a high quality geared hub, strongly prefer centerlock and 32h)
- One of those nice dropper remotes that looks like a shifter - something that works with a KS eThirty post
- 170mm boost carbon cranks


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

more details please


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bnelson said:


> more details please


More specific please. Details concerning what?


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

still have pw eccentric bb


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

_Updated_

Have: 
-Kenda 700c x 45mm Bitumen Tires w/ Reflective Sidewalls (Ridden Once)
-Older Time Pedals and Cleats (Not Sure of the Model)
-Avid BB5 Calipers w/ Pads
-185mm Avid Rotors
-Microshift 10-Speed Shimano MTB Bar End Shifter (installed once but decided to keep the bike singlespeed instead)
-Marin "Urban" Cro-Mo fork, ~468 A-C, IS Disc Brake

Looking For:

-27.2 Layback Seatposts
-650b or 700c Gravel Tires
-29+ Tires
-Single Speed Road Levers (with brown, gum, or tan hoods)
-36T 104 BCD Narrow Wide Chainrings
-700c/29er or 650b Wheelsets


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a Surly ECR fork I've been thinking of replacing with some carbon disk ready fork. It's non-tapered and steerer is cut to about 7.5". If that sounds like something that would work for you, let me know. I can always use more Times and the Kenda's would probably help me out also.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Soma fans: I got this Soma cap a few years ago. It doesn't fit the shape of my head well and I don't own the 2 (two) Soma bicycles anymore. I have no idea what this is worth in a trade. Another hat, weird size medium jersey, some grips, fresh bar tape, etc.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Crash_FLMB said:


> I have a Surly ECR fork I've been thinking of replacing with some carbon disk ready fork. It's non-tapered and steerer is cut to about 7.5". If that sounds like something that would work for you, let me know. I can always use more Times and the Kenda's would probably help me out also.


Totally missed this reply to my post. Sorry! I got a fork for my birthday, so I'm set there, but I'm still willing to trade the tires and/or pedals depending on what else you've got. Let me know!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Wanted: 
120mm spaced hub on 26" wheel (or just hub). Either disc brake mounts (not sure that exists) or for a fixed gear cog. Girlfriend wants to fixie her old Monocog so need either something I can put a tomi-cog on or real fixed cog.

Have:
Non-suspension corrected 26" Gussett chromo disc/rim fork
26" 20mm or QR (has adapters) Nukeproof DH front wheel
Vintage Wasatch Cycle Works carbon hub front 26" wheel
Utah beer. I swear we have good stuff!
Pics on request


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

have: fox factory 120mm fork tapered/boost great condition ~40 hrs use

want: same fork in 130mm (to go longer travel in mine would require damper change)
onyx boost hubs
decent 27.5+ wheelset


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

HAVE: Phil Wood Philcentric BB system (with installation tool.) some wear

WANT: bikepacking bags, quality 135mm rear hub spaced fork, or something else cool that you have.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

bnelson said:


> still have pw eccentric bb


PM me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Wanted: alt bar of some sort. At least 15° backsweep, at least 660mm wide. I'll dig around for stuff to trade.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Wanted: alt bar of some sort. At least 15° backsweep, at least 660mm wide. I'll dig around for stuff to trade.


Not quite what you are looking for but I have 650mm wide 25.4 On One Mary bars. Was saving them for the right build but would trade for something cool. Also have 100mm Soma stem for them.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> Wanted: alt bar of some sort. At least 15° backsweep, at least 660mm wide. I'll dig around for stuff to trade.


I have an Origin 8 Batwing bar I'm not using. 660 with a 25 degree sweet. The sweep was too much for me but it's a cool looking bar.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Alex - I have a Hadley / CX Ray / WTB i40 wheelset sitting around in 27.5+ 
Rear hub has Ti Shimano freehub body.



AlexCuse said:


> have: fox factory 120mm fork tapered/boost great condition ~40 hrs use
> 
> want: same fork in 130mm (to go longer travel in mine would require damper change)
> onyx boost hubs
> decent 27.5+ wheelset


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Want: 
High rise (like 3 inches or more) 31.8 handlebars with minimal sweep. Any material. Other diameters considered with compatible short stem.

Edit: Also looking for 104 BCD chainring in the 38-40 tooth range

Have:
On One Mary Bars 25.4
Soma 100mm 25.4 stem
Velo Orange Belleville Bars
20 tooth Surly Cassette cog
21 tooth Problem Solvers "tomi-Cog" (fixed gear cog to mount on disc mounts)
22 tooth Surly Cassette Cog


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

jmmUT said:


> Want:
> High rise (like 3 inches or more) 31.8 handlebars with minimal sweep. Any material. Other diameters considered with compatible short stem.
> 
> Have:
> ...


I've got sets of each of these:

Retrospec Bars
Origin8 Bars

Both sets of bars are white. I also have an Origin8 BMX style stem that works with both sets that I'm willing to part with if you're interested. The Surly 20T and 22T Cogs would both be useful for me. But I'm open to other offers too.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

LonelyDwarfProd. said:


> I've got sets of each of these:
> 
> Both sets of bars are white. I also have an Origin8 BMX style stem that works with both sets that I'm willing to part with if you're interested. The Surly 20T and 22T Cogs would both be useful for me. But I'm open to other offers too.


The Origin8 look tempting, but I think they'll be too narrow for comfort


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

jmmUT said:


> The Origin8 look tempting, but I think they'll be too narrow for comfort


No worries. They're probably best suited to urban mixed terrain riding (had them set up on an All City single speed I used to have) rather than trail riding.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a few things:

2x wtb 26x2.8 wire bead ranger tires, mounted, never ridden (ok, maybe once around my driveway)

26+ front wheel: Original seller told me it was a velocity blunt rim with a WTB hub, seems legit but I don't see any branding, seems to spin fine. one small dent. 

Unmatched Red Raceface turbine forged crank arms square 94 bcd - One crank arm has a black logo and the other has a white logo.

White rocky mountain rigid fork. V-brakes and some extra rack mounts. 1 1/8" straight steerer. It's a cool fork, too cool for me.

700c forte front road wheel (no skewer) - It uses rim brakes has like 16 spokes and is actually pretty light.

Origin8 flat bar, 645mm wide, 25.4 diameter.

Unlabeled 26" mavic rim brake wheels. - Probably on the lower end of mavics lineup, but who really cares, they spin fine and are straightish. I replaced some spokes on rear wheel after they broke. No skewers because I always lose stuff.

Want:
Kids bike stuff (20" wheels)


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a Rennen Rollenlager that didn't work for my frame. Not sure on the want. Just thought I'd post it up.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

It's a long shot, but here it is:

Have: Used SRAM XO carbon 170mm Q168 BB30 cranks

Want: Used SRAM carbon 170mm Q156 BB30 cranks - Must have remove-able spindle & direct mount chainring


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Have: MRP oval ring, 30t, direct mount for RaceFace Cinch.

Want: OneUp Cinch-104 bcd converter. 33t ring. Boost-spaced hub.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Im looking for a carbon rigid fork with a 15mm axle and tapered. Steerer minimum 7 inches



If the below trade bait doesnt work shoot me a price on the above items in a private message.

I have a 135 stans ss hub in great shape. 

Carbon Mrp rocksolid fork

Never used 32 104 bcd raceface ring blue in color

Reba 51 offset G2 1 1/8 fork
Fox fork for parts. 1 1/8 stanchions are worn. 

Sram hydaulic brakeset


Edit: purchased the 16,17,18 and 36 chainring


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Curious about your Reba. Travel? Color? Condition? Maintenance?

Might have the 34 or 3t ring. Might have some SS cogs.

Feel free to ping me directly: info at lacemine29 dot com


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Curious about your Reba. Travel? Color? Condition? Maintenance?
> 
> Might have the 34 or 3t ring. Might have some SS cogs.
> 
> Feel free to ping me directly: info at lacemine29 dot com


I am hoping to trade one of the forks to a rigid fork. Reba is in great shape. I recently picked up a Sid and that's the only reason I removed it. 100mm travel Black in color and you can see it on post 2 on the new Post your SS bike thread. I used it for about 500 miles last year so I would recommend an oil change. The seals are still in great shape.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*Vassago rigid fork*

480mm a-c length, tapered steerer is 6.75" long, for 15x100mm hubs, post-mount brakes. I'll leave the Cane Creek crown race on it if you want it. Nothing wrong with it, just find that I am over the rigid thing after being spoiled by the squishy fork.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> 480mm a-c length, tapered steerer is 6.75" long, for 15x100mm hubs, post-mount brakes. I'll leave the Cane Creek crown race on it if you want it. Nothing wrong with it, just find that I am over the rigid thing after being spoiled by the squishy fork.
> View attachment 1312607


Hey mack, 
Thanks for posting. I'll have to measure, but my first impression is the steerer is probably too short. I'm on a large frame.

What fork is it and how do you like the ride quality?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, I put the fork model in the post title and not in the posting text itself. If that's not visible for some reason, it's a Vassago Odis. I think it was $100-150. Vassago has a new version that costs a lot more but I think this one was made in Taiwan, while the new Black Label ones are USA made.

I mentioned this in another thread, but I am just over the rigid thing. I don't know how to compare it to anything else. I've used a few rigid forks over the years (Surly, Salsa, Redline) and all I know is that I prefer the ride quality of my Fox suspension fork to all of them!

I have a 100mm head tube and a Cane Creek headset with a zero stack top and EC bottom. The rather tall stack stem fits with just a 5mm spacer. I like my handlebar pretty low, so if you have a longer HT and use a shorter stack stem, it could work. If you like your bar REALLY low, I have a Syntace -30° stem in 44mm length that has a super low stack height as well.


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

Rod said:


> Im looking for a carbon rigid fork with a 15mm axle and tapered.
> 
> 34 or 36 tooth 104 bcd ring
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I have an ENVE fork, tapered, 100mm/15TA, new in box that has been on my shelf far too long. Purchased for a frame that I thought would fit a tapered fork, but my research was wrong. Now on a niner RDO to live the boost lyfe.

I also have 34t and 36t 104 rings, oval style wolf tooths. 36t has some miles on it but is still very usable, 34t has less miles, even more more usable.

Looking for cash; my wife says I have too many bike parts as it is. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Rod said:


> I am hoping to trade one of the forks to a rigid fork. Reba is in great shape. I recently picked up a Sid and that's the only reason I removed it. 100mm travel Black in color and you can see it on post 2 on the new Post your SS bike thread. I used it for about 500 miles last year so I would recommend an oil change. The seals are still in great shape.


Pic below.

I have a 34t Wolftooth n/w ring, never been mounted or used.

36t generic steel 36t ring.

Boone 20t and 21t SS cogs, very little use. 21t is mounted on a DT Swiss freehub, with 12mm endcap. Can include that, plus a QR (and 10mm) endcap if needed.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

bikeny said:


> Want: Used SRAM carbon 170mm Q156 BB30 cranks - Must have remove-able spindle & direct mount chainring


I know someone selling an XX1 in a 175.


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Looking For: Surly Straggler, Salsa Vaya, Soma Cyclocross or similar disc brake fork with straight steerer, at least 8" of steer tube, ~400mm A-C.

Have: Marin Muirwoods 29er Fork, ~460 A-C.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

gone.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

have: TRP Hylex brakes. hydraulic, drop-bar levers, IS mount. terrific stopping power but I hate the long hoods.

want: drop-bar brake setup with different levers/ hood shape. Ideally this would be SRAM S500 levers and Spyre brakes with compressionless housing.

no, I do not want to sell my Hylex brakes because buying something to replace them is too expensive and difficult to source due to pandemic-induced shortages.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a set of velocity dually 29 rims on Hope hubs built with allow nipples and dt Swiss straight gauge spokes. They are 15x110/12x142. Rims have some small knicks but are straight and round, xd or micro spline driver. Willing to trade for 27.5 wheels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Little_twin said:


> Asking $350 + shipping.


this is a TRADE thread. if you have something to sell, post it in the Classified section of MTBR.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> this is a TRADE thread. if you have something to sell, post it in the Classified section of MTBR.


Fixed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyDwarfProd. (Jul 22, 2015)

Picked up a Miche Graff One crankset for my gravel bike, but the spindle is a little too short for my bottom bracket shell. This fits a 68mm shell. I'll throw in a Shimano Hollowtech II road bottom bracket to go with it. The cranks will fit a 68mm bottom bracket shell and the bottom bracket is BSA threaded.

The chainring is 104 BCD and 42T. The cranks are 172.5mm and the spindle is ~105mm

Would be interested in a trade for a RaceFace or FSA crankset with a 24mm spindle that will fit a 73mm shell.


----------

